# PCT for Winstrol Only Cycle or Not?!?



## RAOH

Just finished an 8 week shitty winstrol only cycle.  **** Yea!!  Now I got me some real shit (test E) and I was gonna jump right too it.  Am I g2g or should I do a PCT for the winny cycle and wait?  

Finished winstrol pct yesterday (Monday), and was gonna start the test only cycle in one week.

Thanks.


----------



## Jada

Roah who told u to run winstrol only? Test is the base of EVERYTHING. Is ur dk still workin? If I were u don't touch no steroids until u understand how to run a proper cycle. Now with that said , I would run a nova and clomid cuz I wouldn't be surprised if u r shut down. Listen Roah ur in the right board where people care  , pls stick around and ask ? Don't do that again.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Ya poor decision bro, but if u are goin to do a test cycle start NOw not in a week.   What length where u thinking? Because this ester will make for a 20week min cycle (8winnie + 12cyp). But IMO u are not ready for a cycle of the length.  I would like to know cycle history first


----------



## Shane1974

I say do the winstrol pct and take off the next three months. You can spend all that time researching AAS, PCT, and diet.


----------



## Curiosity

If you want to have the best chances of having your body be able to produce natural testosterone after you finish, then take some time off and do a PCT. Then run that cycle in 3 months or so, after you've learned a bunch here. If you don't care about being permanently shut down, then by all means jump right on the test.


----------



## 63Vette

Winny is a bit harsh. I would say to take a couple of months and run a small scale winstrol pct and some liver cleansers. Drink plenty of water and plan out your test cycle and get all of your gear and ancillaries together while you are in PCT. Take a minimum of 8 weeks and get everything back to baseline and give your liver a break. Donate blood and get a blood screen.  A full blown cycle break would generally be the entire time on plus pct of four weeks (which would be 12 weeks). Starting with a clean slate will also help you get the "feel and effects" of testosterone on YOUR body. 

If you are going to head down this path, learn each compound and know exactly how your body reacts to it. Listen to your body.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

Shane1974 said:


> I say do the PCT and take off the next three months. You can spend all that time researching AAS, PCT, and diet.



x2 Im with my man shane


----------



## creekrat

Great advice from these guys. I agree with doing a pct and don't forget to get bloodwork after your pct and before your next cycle. Ask a bunch of questions and you'll get solid advice without taking a flaming.


----------



## pirovoliko

63Vette said:


> Winny is a bit harsh. I would say to take a couple of months and run a small scale pct and some liver cleansers. Drink plenty of water and plan out your test cycle and get all of your gear and ancillaries together while you are in PCT. Take a minimum of 8 weeks and get everything back to baseline and give your liver a break. Donate blood and get a blood screen.  A full blown cycle break would generally be the entire time on plus pct of four weeks (which would be 12 weeks). Starting with a clean slate will also help you get the "feel and effects" of testosterone on YOUR body.
> 
> If you are going to head down this path, learn each compound and know exactly how your body reacts to it. Listen to your body.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Here it is...PCT for sure..start fresh


----------



## beasto

Damn someone gave you bad advice running only winny. Stick around gain knowledge. It looks like some of the fellas have already jumped in to help you out. That's what makes SI great, nobody is going to bash you...better yet they're here to help.


----------



## RAOH

Great advice.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## RAOH

Oops forgot to ask, I have me some clomid and nolvadex, when should I start PCT and what should I take and for how long?


----------



## 63Vette

Winny will not convert to estrogen but it is pretty hard on your liver (it's a 17aa). I don't know if you dosed it ed or eod or how much. If you dosed it eod at 100mg or less, or ed at 50mg or less, I would say follow my original advice ( I would say to take a couple of months and run a small scale pct and some liver cleansers. Drink plenty of water and plan out your test cycle and get all of your gear and ancillaries together while you are in PCT. Take a minimum of 8 weeks and get everything back to baseline and give your liver a break. Donate blood and get a blood screen. A full blown cycle break would generally be the entire time on plus pct of four weeks (which would be 12 weeks). Starting with a clean slate will also help you get the "feel and effects" of testosterone on YOUR body.) 

More than likely your cholesterol is slightly fucked up from your run. Your liver is VERY resilient but I would still flush my system while on a 'mini-pct' by drinking a LOT of water and taking a good liver cleanser - (which are over rated but better than nothing IMO). I will let you research and find one for you. Eat clean, no bullshit processed foods, and read your ass off and plan out your next cycle for the next 8 weeks (or more) and have everything you will need in hand (including all ancillaries).  

Best of luck young blood,
Vette


----------



## RAOH

I took 50mg BD tabs everyday, half in the morning and night for exactly 8 weeks.  I drank about 2 gallons of water everyday and took some milk thistle plus fish oil daily.

Strength didn't go up and I actually lost size plus about 10 lbs.  

I really really really want to start this next cycle on Monday tbh, and yes I do realize AAS is not a game BB ;p


----------



## Bro Bundy

RAOH said:


> I took 50mg BD tabs everyday, half in the morning and night for exactly 8 weeks.  I drank about 2 gallons of water everyday and took some milk thistle plus fish oil daily.
> 
> Strength didn't go up and I actually lost size plus about 10 lbs.
> 
> I really really really want to start this next cycle on Monday tbh, and yes I do realize AAS is not a game BB ;p



raoh u weird fuk how u been? lay out that cycle for me so i can tighten it up for u...and no ****ing WINNIE ONLY BS


----------



## Bro Bundy

cocksuckers it a old thread..I havent seen this queer in over a year


----------



## ImDennis

Jada said:


> Test is the base of EVERYTHING.



i know plenty of guys who ran tren without test and had great results, thats a pretty bold statement......


----------



## Bro Bundy

ImDennis said:


> i know plenty of guys who ran tren without test and had great results, thats a pretty bold statement......



thoseguys are no nothing retards


----------



## ImDennis

Brother Bundy said:


> does guys are no nothing retards



idk, just a quick look through google, you'll find people having amazing libido with just tren, some can handle it others cant, depends on the person really


----------



## Bro Bundy

ImDennis said:


> idk, just a quick look through google, you'll find people having amazing libido with just tren, some can handle it others cant, depends on the person really



google?? u joking bro..do u know how many dumb fuks are out there...no i go by personal experience and the experience of those who came before me...Test is base to all cycles and who ever says its not needs to do his homework


----------



## Bro Bundy

ImDennis said:


> idk, just a quick look through google, you'll find people having amazing libido with just tren, some can handle it others cant, depends on the person really



u can find a guy fukin a horse on google does that mean its ok to do?


----------



## ImDennis

what if i said i found this site cause of google, would that mean this was bad advice too o.o? no..... its choices, you draw information from different reads, some things work for certain people while others don't, theres people out there running over a gram of test without any ai and not getting gyno, and theres people running 200mg and getting gyno, just cause one disapproves of it doesn't mean its bad, everyone reacts to certain drugs differently


----------



## Bro Bundy

ImDennis said:


> what if i said i found this site cause of google, would that mean this was bad advice too o.o? no..... its choices, you draw information from different reads, some things work for certain people while others don't, theres people out there running over a gram of test without any ai and not getting gyno, and theres people running 200mg and getting gyno, just cause one disapproves of it doesn't mean its bad, everyone reacts to certain drugs differently



u make no sense...you said its ok to run tren with no test...this is a total newb move...nobody with any education on aas will do that


----------



## PillarofBalance

A lot of old timers have done tren only. Would they do it again? I have no idea. Would I? Nah.


----------



## TheBlob

Huh,, that was a strange idea! Ive heard of dbol only before.. Anyway obviously if your only gonna run one compound it should be test.


----------



## TheBlob

Oh shit!! Lol. I just responded to a dead guy prolly.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

A smart cycle would be test base. I agree with that. We are men, so why don't we give our body what it needs?

But, there are those who can run shit solo with no NOTICEABLE side effects.
Knew a guy running oxymethalone and tren solo...no libido problems,.no prami, no ai, and zero noticeable sides.
Another heavy drinker that runs tren and/or primo solo with no test. Basically an alcoholic, but his liver count is still good. Even on tren and orals.

Everyone is different. Can you run a non test cycle? Well yea, it's your choice.
Are there risks? YES...so know your risks and choose for yourself. Myself, I'd stay away from non test cycles.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Also, winny solo is a pretty bad idea. Winny is a precontest drug. Those that use it bulking are usually running deca as well. If not, your joints will hate you.


----------



## Joliver

I have ran tren alone, but I didn't gain the strength I expected until I put the test into the cycle.  I need a certain amount of estrogen buildup before I experience maximum strength gains.  That isn't to say that I didn't gain size or strength--it just wasn't on par with my past experience.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I love test i dont understand how anyone would not wanna use it in any cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy

Since the thread was auto bumped ..Im still a prick if anyone cares


----------



## Straight30weight

PillarofBalance said:


> A lot of old timers have done tren only. Would they do it again? I have no idea. Would I? Nah.


I threw in bunk test at the middle of a tren run and I can honestly say it was horrible for several weeks.


----------



## TomJ

board traffic must really be shit if we are back to autobumping almost 10 year old threads.


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> board traffic must really be shit if we are back to autobumping almost 10 year old threads.


It's annoying.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> It's annoying.


And pointless. Chances are that the person asking the question is long gone. 

I’m sure that it’s just a coincidence that a controversial topic like an oral only cycle got bumped.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> And pointless. Chances are that the person asking the question is long gone.
> 
> I’m sure that it’s just a coincidence that a controversial topic like an oral only cycle got bumped.


I think it's random. I've seen totally pointless posts get bumped also, things that nobody would bat an eye at. 

I don't know though.


----------



## IronSoul

TomJ said:


> board traffic must really be shit if we are back to autobumping almost 10 year old threads.



I was wondering how these were popping up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ

IronSoul said:


> I was wondering how these were popping up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its happened before intermittently. i believe is something mugzy toggles on occasionally when the board slows down


----------



## IronSoul

TomJ said:


> its happened before intermittently. i believe is something mugzy toggles on occasionally when the board slows down



Understandable, but god bless. Sometimes it actually brings up great threads. But not most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

